# Does inseam affect the rise of a pair of pants?



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

I am curious about this as I am a shorter individual who often has to shop online for clothes and I wonder if I was to buy something with a 30" inseam even though I wear even shorter, is the rise on a 29" shorter? The problem is, I wear shorter than a 29" (closer to a 28") but pants that have 29" inseams fit me well, so I am not sure if it would be safe to buy clothes on line with 30" inseams just to roll up the legs and then eventually hem them. Any of you have experience with this by any chance?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The rise is determined by the length of the front rise, and the back rise. The inseam is the length of the inner leg seam from the attachment to the groin to the hem,or cuff

The inseam will not affect the rise of the pants. I am a 16.75 front rise and a 10.75 rear rise. If the rise fits you, then the inseam is just how long the legs are, and how much you'll have to take them up or cuff them


----------



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's good to know. I never really knew that piece of the puzzle honest, and wasn't sure if the inseam had anything to do with it (meaning, the rise would be longer on a 34" compared to a 29"). Thanks!



momsdoc said:


> The rise is determined by the length of the front rise, and the back rise. The inseam is the length of the inner leg seam from the attachment to the groin to the hem,or cuff
> 
> The inseam will not affect the rise of the pants. I am a 16.75 front rise and a 10.75 rear rise. If the rise fits you, then the inseam is just how long the legs are, and how much you'll have to take them up or cuff them


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

I've seen another member tell us a story how the bigger waist sizes have a bigger rise.
He bought them a size bigger and then got them taken in at the waist to get the longer rise.

Or are you worried about the rise being too big?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

This varies by brand. Some may have a shorter rise with a shorter inseam. It is more often related to waist size, as that is the primary way pants are sized. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if this helps, but I too have a 29 inch inseam. I buy based on fit around the waist and rise. I'll have the pants hemmed to the appropriate length.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

As some have commented, depending on the brand, rise can vary by waist size. However, the final inseam length is usually determined by the customer. Some makers, like Hardwick, have short, medium and long rise as on option regardless of waist size.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. As others have so eloquently explained, the measure of the rise on a pair of trousers will not change the measure of one's inseam requirement. However (and as a cautionary point), the design of a gentleman's footwear can very definitely have an impact on our inseam requirements!


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

If pants have a higher rise, but end up sitting lower on your waist, you will in fact need a shorter inseam. Of course, your pants might also look funny, although I have a pair of pants like this that actually look quite nice.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ZackP said:


> I am curious about this as I am a shorter individual who often has to shop online for clothes and I wonder if I was to buy something with a 30" inseam even though I wear even shorter, is the rise on a 29" shorter? The problem is, I wear shorter than a 29" (closer to a 28") but pants that have 29" inseams fit me well, so I am not sure if it would be safe to buy clothes on line with 30" inseams just to roll up the legs and then eventually hem them. Any of you have experience with this by any chance?


You used to be able to find trousers in short, regular and long sizes, and sometimes still can. The default is regular, but sometimes you'll also see longs. Short sizes are hard to come by. The sizes have nothing to do with the length of the inseam, but do reflect that individual manufacturer's attempt to adjust the depth of the rise for men of different height.

I haven't seen the rise affected by inseam, though I have sometimes seen larger waist sizes made with a deeper rise.


----------



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

Well thank you everyone for the help! It certainly seems like I shouldn't worry too much about online shopping then. I do realize footwear can alter inseam and such, but when you're buying a 30" inseam and you're actually around a 28" that is pretty much a non-issue! And if we're talking about shoes with bigger heels (more formal shoes), the issue still remains as the break of the pants is too much for my liking. Pretty much it's tailoring and/or me cuffing the pants. So I'm glad to hear I can just go up a size. I do realize the proportions of the leg tapering is affected, though so I'll probably stick to casual pants with this, though! Thanks again everyone, you always give the best help!


----------



## commandlinegamer (Jun 6, 2013)

If you're buying off-the-peg, take along a measuring tape and check out the rise for yourself on different length and waist trousers. I found a couple of pairs recently where the ones with a longer inseam (say 33" instead of 29") also had a longer rise.


----------



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

Great idea! Thanks for the tip!


commandlinegamer said:


> If you're buying off-the-peg, take along a measuring tape and check out the rise for yourself on different length and waist trousers. I found a couple of pairs recently where the ones with a longer inseam (say 33" instead of 29") also had a longer rise.


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

ZackP said:


> I am curious about this as I am a shorter individual who often has to shop online for clothes and I wonder if I was to buy something with a 30" inseam even though I wear even shorter, is the rise on a 29" shorter? The problem is, I wear shorter than a 29" (closer to a 28") but pants that have 29" inseams fit me well, so I am not sure if it would be safe to buy clothes on line with 30" inseams just to roll up the legs and then eventually hem them. Any of you have experience with this by any chance?


it depends. I went to my local Macy's recently, looking for a pair of all wool dress pants. All they have in all wool is Lauren, by Ralph Lauren (but they have a lot of them), and they have finished cuffs. I tried on one pair that fit reasonably well, but were too long. I tried on the same size pair with a shorter inseam and the rise was noticeably shorter (maybe about an inch). I asked the salesman and he said the rise does change with the inseam on those pants. I could have had the longer ones tailored, but the overall fit wasn't that good.

In your case you are probably better off to buy pants with unfinished hems, unless you are talking about dockers, or other casual trousers.


----------

